# Living with Thai people



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I am considering moving to Thailand permanently and I was wondering if it would be possible to live with some Thai people for a few months to better learn both to speak Thai and to cook Thai food. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for any reply.
Marvelsm


----------

